# need temp pre-compiled kernel [SOLVED]

## ajnabi

I have been trying for weeks to compile a kernel on my new Gentoo installation.  

Compilation continually exits with errors.  A previous post has not yielded any results yet so

 I was wondering if there are any pre-compiled gentoo kernels to get me up and running 

until I can figure this out?

I have not been able to locate any on the web specifically for Gentoo.  Would any kernel do? 

Is there anything trickey I need to watch out for?  

Thanks.

Previous post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175815&highlight=kernel+compile+errorsLast edited by ajnabi on Sun Nov 13, 2005 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ajnabi,

The kernel needs to support your hardware, either with built in modules or with external modules that can be loaded as needed.

In general, any kerenl will not do.

How have you been trying to compile the kernel and what are the errors you have been seeing? 

Also which versioin of the kernel are you trying to use?

----------

## jeffx

some pre-compiled kernels are available in Gentoo installation cds.

----------

## ajnabi

NeddySeagoon,

I've tried about five different kernels.  The one I'm working on now is 

from gs-sources (linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3).  

I have tried genkernel and manual building.

make clean  = ok

make dep = ok

make bzImage = (below - I've weeded out the non-errors)

Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/drivers/acpi/executer'

md5sum: WARNING:1 of 13 computed checksums did NOT match

md5sum: WARNING:1 of 13 computed checksums did NOT match

dm.c: In function 'alloc-md':

dm.c:785: error: 'mempool_alloc_slab' undeclared (first use in this function)

dm.c:785: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

dm.c:785: error: for each function it appears in.)

dm.c:785: error: 'mempool_free_slab' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [dm.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [first_rule] Error 2

make[1]: *** [_dir_drivers] Error 2

make modules = ok

Thanks,

ajnabi

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ajnabi,

Tell me all about your hardware and the exact kernel you want to use and I'll see if I can make a config file for you.

lspci and dmesg will provide most of the information. I also need to know about any USB devices you want to use. 

You should avoid genkernel because you will need to 'roll your own' one day. It will take you about 2 or 3 hours with make menuconf, reading the help and following these rules of thumb:-

1. If you need a facility to boot with, say yes (y). 

2. If you need it after boot, say module (M)

3. If you don't need it say (N)

Exaplples of 1. are the driver for the root file system, drivers for your hard drive hardware.

Examples of 2. are sound card driver, network driver. webcam etc.

----------

## avendesora

May I add a fourth "rule of thumb" ?

4. If you don't know what the option is/does, leave the default setting!

----------

## cmurphy

Hi ajnabi,

You're not alone. This seems to be a known issue with the gs-sources package. I'm asuuming you're trying to build a server kernel correct?

Regardless, have a look here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48973

I was able to build sys-kernel/gs-sources-2.4.23_pre8-r2 with no issues, but I'm having the same problem you (and others) are with sys-kernel/gs-sources-2.4.25_pre7-r4

Doesn't help, but at least gives you a bug report to watch.

----------

## ajnabi

Neddyseagoon,

Thanks for the help.  I booted knoppix and used dmesg, lspci and lsmod to get my info.

Have you seen cmurphy's message about this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48973

After typing this response out I saw his message.  My errors revolve around that

dm-io.c file mentioned in the bug report.  

Maybe I am including an unnecessary option that if not chosen would not trigger 

this bug.

Thanks,

ajnabi

I have ½ gig memory on a Pentium 3-750Mhz. 

Two eth ( 3c59x and tulip)

I need win4lin support for one program I run.

Do I need to do anything special to run a user-mode-linux kernel besides ethertap?

Dmesg output info (I only included pertinent data) =

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

..... CPU clock speed is 751.7298 Mhz

..... host bus clock speed is 100.2305 Mhz..

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

	hda: DRIDE1648, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 8100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hde: WDC WD600BB-32BSA0, ATA DISK drive

ide-cd: passing drive hda to ide-scsi emulation.

ide-cd: passing drive hdb to ide-scsi emulation.

hda: attached ide-scsi driver.

hdb: attached ide-scsi driver.

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: CRY3 (Cirrus Logic CS4297)

agpgart: Detected Intel 440BX chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

lsmod output =

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

autofs4                 8756   1 (autoclean)

af_packet              13512   0 (autoclean)

efs                     7436   0 (autoclean)

hfs                    76864   0 (autoclean)

minix                  19880   0 (autoclean)

xfs                   535876   0 (autoclean)

reiserfs              169648   0 (autoclean)

ext3                   64164   1 (autoclean)

jbd                    46356   1 (autoclean) [ext3]

nls_iso8859-1           2876   2 (autoclean)

ntfs                   50944   0 (autoclean)

msdos                   4652   0 (autoclean)

agpgart                42628   0 (unused)

es1371                 30152   0

gameport                1404   0 [es1371]

ac97_codec             11916   0 [es1371]

soundcore               3428   4 [es1371]

3c59x                  25456   0

tulip                  38816   1

crc32                   2832   0 [tulip]

serial                 51972   0 (autoclean)

keybdev                 1696   0 (unused)

mousedev                3832   1

hid                    21380   0 (unused)

input                   3168   0 [keybdev mousedev hid]

usb-uhci               21868   0 (unused)

usbcore                57824   1 [hid usb-uhci]

apm                     9768   2

rtc                     6972   0 (autoclean)

cloop                   8740   2

lspci =

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:0e.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT366/368/370/370A/372 (rev 03)

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 11)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 7 :Cool: 

00:13.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)

----------

## ajnabi

cmurphy,

Thanks for the bug lead.  I am wondering if I can choose options that don't cause this buggy

file to be integrated.  I can integrate the option later when the bug is fixed.

Thanks,

ajnabi

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ajnabi,

I think you should view this kernel as permanently broken until the orignial author can fix it. The error happens in a 'must have' part of the kernel.

----------

## ajnabi

neddyseagoon,

I agree.  I'm going to wait a bit and retry when the bug gets ironed out.

Thanks for your help.

ajnabi

----------

## cmurphy

 *ajnabi wrote:*   

> cmurphy,
> 
> Thanks for the bug lead.  I am wondering if I can choose options that don't cause this buggy
> 
> file to be integrated.  I can integrate the option later when the bug is fixed.
> ...

 

Any time. I did actually get a kernel built last night by sort of following the instructions in this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141423

It seems the issue has something to do with settings associated with LVM2 and the devicemapper. I don't know what settings specifically to eliminate but I have logical volumes configured for my previous kernel using LVM ( one I assume?). So, per the above thread, instead of creating a new .config for the new kernel I did a "make oldconfig" using the working .config from the previous kernel. Seems that just that portion of the latest source is broken. The thread talks about getting LVM2 working as well, but I haven't tried that.

Note: I got it to build, but haven't tested the kernel yet. I'll post back here if I have issues with it.

-Murphy

----------

## ajnabi

I finally got the kernel compiled by using an older

version and compiling with the standard config.  After getting a

bootable system I tried a newer kernel with a few changes to the

config and that compiled fine.

Thanks for the help everyone.

ajnabi

----------

